# Aqua- View batteries



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi everyone, Can anyone give me info on getting a new battery for my aqua-view? thanks for any info...


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Where are you located? I have an extra that you can have.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I got 2 them.ones the 50 foot wire other the 100 foot wire.can not remember model and there store till summer.some where I think maker a new batt was 29.99 with new charger.had mind long time it maybe now 39.99 what model you got.last I have a batterie thing to rejuve them.like get your old one try put life in it.my 2 have differant batteries in them.there not same size.last it be cheap buy a motor cycle one at auto zone or where ever.just be carefull not dump it as the acid in it is a liquid.not jelly type as the Aque vu one be.I rig mine use boat juice.if out in boat.by the way ones think 5 inch screen 50 foot wire others 7 inch screen 100 foot wire why there different batts maybe.I made a thing to stop that up down thing for the under water camera.as if use in boat the waves rock boat make camera go up and down.it can be nerve racking.I also got a tape recorder and record what I get under water to look at latter or show others.like go to Erie look for sunk boats.so see why the tape recorder.plus my anti up down invention.last of all can fix these if there repair able.so far my 2 gave me good service last time I used them was ok.you got any broken ones for me fix.I like get a few to fix just have something to do threw winter.Where you use yours any ways.lake Erie is where I use mine.got no boat and now gave up as what can you do with no boat.ice fish maybe.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I know this reply was not for me but if he is to far I take it.I know your in Sharron Pa.got hold you once before on the under water camera thing a few years back.still remember you.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Eriesteamer said:


> I know this reply was not for me but if he is to far I take it.I know your in Sharron Pa.got hold you once before on the under water camera thing a few years back.still remember you.


Sorry dude.  This has nothing to do with what you want. I offered you nothing. Dont bother taking up anymore space here.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I see your same guy ok.LOL crouch as ever and why we never got any where back then.my advice to you is to do a drop dead fred.better way say it walk the blank.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

call various sporting good stores in the area. I ended up going to 3 different gander mtns. B4 I was able to find one.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

McMaster Carr. They have almost everything and then a few more things. Can order online and usually to your door the next day.


----------



## Bob4246 (Dec 30, 2004)

Batteries Plus...take your old battery in and they can match it. I got one last year for around $20.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Just got done looking at batteries for my upcoming camera purchase. 12 volts is 12 volts. With this said i'm going to upgrade to a elec. scotter battery. It only weights 6 lbs and will last about 10 hours. Cost is $29.99 Pittman told me his stock battery for his camera only goes about 5 hours and he decided to also get a second battery. You want one that has between 10 and 12 AH. Hope that helps. I'll look up the website for ya.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

I would pass on the scooter battery and stick with the regular 12 volt. If your buddys is dying after 5 hours he probably needs a new one. When I used to use my camera I never had a problem with running it all day. Now the sucker sits in my basement.


----------

